
Nginx vs Yaws vs MochiWeb : Web Server Performance Deathmatch, Part 2 - qhoxie
http://www.joeandmotorboat.com/2009/01/03/nginx-vs-yaws-vs-mochiweb-web-server-performance-deathmatch-part-2/
======
jhancock
Its key to point out is that you would normally use nginx as a proxy to some
other app server (nginx->mongrel) while with an erlang http server, it _is_
your app server and you may not need to add something like nginx in front.

Its good to see all three products do well, keeping in mind the benchmark
scenario is highly artificial. The results show that in the case of these
three products you should make your choice based on what kind of app you need
to build and trust that they each perform well.

~~~
evgen
In fact, most people running heavy-duty mochiweb or yaws servers will still
proxy them behind nginx. Mochi or yaws can stand alone for a lot of use cases,
but a good load-balancing proxy and static page cache never really hurts...

------
pmarsh
Unfortunately my main site hasn't given me an excuse to tinker with the setup,
so I'm going to ask here.

Right now I use Apache 2.2.x in front of a pack of Mongrels and mod_cache is
enabled to cache content based on Expires headers. (I tried Passenger over the
summer but it still had issues at the time).

Now with mod_cache, mod_proxy_balancer and my mongrels I have a very stable
setup with only two programs. What sort of benefit would there be to using
nginx and say varnishd along with mongrels?

I know varnish is a much more flexible cache than mod_cache, but would there
really be a performance boost of any note?

------
jmtulloss
This doesn't look like a very rigorous analysis to me. All the tests go
haywire in the upper regions, which suggests that there might be something
else at work. At the very least, it doesn't really show which server does
better in which situations.

------
mdasen
nginx has proven itself to be a pretty stable webserver for both proxying and
static file serving. It's really useful to put your Apache process behind
because you get the advantage of lightweight keep-alive for static content as
well as the fact that the proxy keeps Apache from being overloaded. Really
nice.

I don't know as much about the other two, but they seem somewhat Erlang-
centric. Which isn't a bad thing, but makes them less useful for me.

------
meep
What about lighttpd?

~~~
qhoxie
lighty is comparable in speed to nginx but has more stability issues.

